

Ask HN: Is there a Hackreactor that is not for geniuses only? - zaay

I LOVE the idea of http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hackreactor.com, and I was extremely happy when I found the site until I realized that only best of the best gets accepted. Is there any similiar program for an average people?
======
00daftstar
They're newer than hackreactor, but you should check out MakerSquare. They're
definitely above average, but might be what you're looking for - a high
starting bar, but emphasis on diverse backgrounds.

------
hashtag
There are numerous development bootcamps if you search for them. I believe a
couple of the others out there are General Assembly and DevBootcamp

